# 40 Gallon Ruby Red Spilo Tank



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Going to start this and post my progress with the tank. This fish is the most aggressive eating piranha i have ever kept. He hits Food HARD! Went after my fingers through the glass last night. sorry if the tank is a little cloudy, just finished putting the plants in, and the flourite is going to take a few gravel vacs to get the majority of the dust out.

Tank is a 40 gallon breeder with an overflow box in the back left corner. filters are a xp2 and a AC 300. The 300 will be coming out when the xp2 is fully cycled and when i start running co2. Heater is hidden in the overflow box along with the intake of the xp2.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I would love to see some pics of your Ruby Red Spilo. Keep us updated.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice! I like the substrate, got that in my Rhom tank. Mine took a little while, but cleared up finally.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats what I have my sights set on for my 40B as well.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nice tank inflade , keep us updated


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good but I want to see pics asap of the Spilo


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Ill take some shots tonight. hes becoming more brave, and now that i have raised the lights up he seems more comfortable.

any plant recommendations?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's a shot of him. His stomach is packed, he's a very aggressive eater, I have not seen a fish hit food as hard as he does.


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

nice ruby!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

Really like that spilo... i am trying to decide between a ruby red spilo or a blue diamond???? Tough choice!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, with cool red eyes!


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Let see some Vids of him eating.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Genesis8 said:


> Let see some Vids of him eating.


good idea, will post one up.


----------



## pennywise (Jan 15, 2011)

nice looking spilo!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

He looks bigger than 5"! Maybe it's just his face, or the red eyes. Either way, he looks good.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks nice and you dont normally see a P with a stomach bulge like that.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

oh yea, hes a feisty bastard. i didn't feed him yesterday so ill take a video tonight of him destroying some food.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

very nice spilo inflade , my reds are the same theyll attack food as soon as it hits water. and then their stomach be bulgy.. kinda looks cool with their silver bodies


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Added some more plants over the weekend.

















Any plant suggestions and relocation is welcomed.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

He looks great !!
I really love ruby red spilos... Yours has a very nice coloration !!


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

looks amazing. whered you get this guy from?? aquascape or aeaquatics?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

roidrage03 said:


> looks amazing. whered you get this guy from?? aquascape or aeaquatics?


LFS in ontario, Big Als Hamilton


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

How big is he anyways? I'm undecided on getting a Ruby Red or some Macs for my 75G in the near future(hopefully in Feb.)


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Heres another shot of him

PFURRYYYY


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Inflade said:


> Heres another shot of him
> 
> PFURRYYYY


Eric his colors are amazing!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

als said:


> Heres another shot of him
> 
> PFURRYYYY


Eric his colors are amazing!
[/quote]
thanks al!! wouldnt have got him if it wasnt for you. by far my favorite fish


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice rudy red what did you pay for him seen one today at lfs thinking of trading a rhom for him never seen one here before


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

rhom15 said:


> nice rudy red what did you pay for him seen one today at lfs thinking of trading a rhom for him never seen one here before


paid 80 bucks


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

this guy wants 150.00 said it was a trade in so he probaly paid 75.00 for it


----------

